# Those of who cant fit horns



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Those who cant fit horns*

What are you running for high efficiency?

What are good substitutes? 

Are these worthwhile? Ciare 1.26NdTW tweeter- Ciare 1.26NdTW is a lightweight neodymium tweeter for all high quality high frequency speaker systems - Ciare Speakers - Ciare 1.26NdTW tweeters available now.


----------

